# NORTH VANCOUVER | The Royals | 23 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Royals is a new apartment development by Chard Development currently under construction at 1441 Saint Georges Avenue, North Vancouver. The Royals has a total of 256 units.

























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/the-royals


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

